# Cycles for us old guys ?



## stillatit (Mar 5, 2019)

Aite guys what says you ( 45 and up) bodybuilders still going strong,*  is your favorite cycle?*    I know damn well that i'm not the only guy still at this game and still going strong and loving it.


----------



## Charger69 (Mar 5, 2019)

stillatit said:


> Aite guys what says you ( 45 and up) bodybuilders still going strong,*  is your favorite cycle?*    I know damn well that i'm not the only guy still at this game and still going strong and loving it.



Depends on the purpose.  Bulking- off season or cutting - pre comp


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TripleOvertime (Mar 5, 2019)

Well as we all know, deca is great at relieving aches and pains that come alomg with aging.  A very comfortable product to use along with test that is both feel good and not very harsh to the body.


----------



## zillagraybeard (Mar 6, 2019)

Just some good old Test and Deca for the joints.  Don't care about being the biggest in the gym, just keep some size and being healthy as this year I will be 52.


----------



## solidassears (Mar 6, 2019)

zillagraybeard said:


> Just some good old Test and Deca for the joints.  Don't care about being the biggest in the gym, just keep some size and being healthy as this year I will be 52.



Same for me, but the number coming up is 67. Just be careful, it's easier to injure yourself now than it was when you were in your 20 - 30s and it doesn't get better.


----------



## stillatit (Mar 6, 2019)

Well, contest days are over but being jacked and feeling like I'm in my 30's is not. 
I still do a good strong spring cycle( 12-16 week) a year. Deca seems do fuck with my dick to much Npp at lower dose is not as bad for me.  I Keep caber and adex around.  I do still do a little tren ace or tren hex.  I do 4-6 iu growth for 3 Times the duration of the cycle every year and cruise for a while after at 2iu. 
*What you guys experience with eq at our age ???*
 I'm *52* and feel like it would be a good choice but i already have to donate blood now at my age. Seems like secondary polycythemia ( from gear) is a bigger issue for me now.


----------



## stillatit (Mar 6, 2019)

I encourage as many comments as possible please as there isn't much out there for guys in our age group and *we are a large group. *


----------



## stillatit (Mar 6, 2019)

Am i just dumb or is there *not* a place for older guys on this board? Would be cool.....


----------



## solidassears (Mar 6, 2019)

stillatit said:


> Well, contest days are over but being jacked and feeling like I'm in my 30's is not.
> I still do a good strong spring cycle( 12-16 week) a year. Deca seems do fuck with my dick to much Npp at lower dose is not as bad for me.  I Keep caber and adex around.  I do still do a little tren ace or tren hex.  I do 4-6 iu growth for 3 Times the duration of the cycle every year and cruise for a while after at 2iu.
> *What you guys experience with eq at our age ???*
> I'm *52* and feel like it would be a good choice but i already have to donate blood now at my age. Seems like secondary polycythemia ( from gear) is a bigger issue for me now.



Everyone has different reaction and tolerance to AAS or drugs, whatever.. I've run Deca with no dick difference, but I'm also on TRT so I think the Deca dick thing is more about Deca shutting down your natural Test production, but that's just my opinion. I've also run Tren Ace with no sides, so maybe it's just me.


----------



## zillagraybeard (Mar 6, 2019)

I leave that heavy stuff for the young ones.  I haven't touched a straight bar in years, to much damage to those old shoulders.  You guys are correct, have to really watch it as if we get hurt at our age, we don't bounce back like someone in their 20 or 30's can.  

I am currenlty running 600mg of test e, 500 deca, 3 ius of gh a day and 1200 ius of hcg a week.   No problems with old deca dick.  I have ran EQ in the past and really liked the feel and gains that were made. I just had to be sure to get my blood drawn. I make a point of going to give blood as soon as they will let me. 

Good to hear from everyone. Keep it going.


----------



## Charger69 (Mar 6, 2019)

stillatit said:


> Well, contest days are over but being jacked and feeling like I'm in my 30's is not.
> I still do a good strong spring cycle( 12-16 week) a year. Deca seems do fuck with my dick to much Npp at lower dose is not as bad for me.  I Keep caber and adex around.  I do still do a little tren ace or tren hex.  I do 4-6 iu growth for 3 Times the duration of the cycle every year and cruise for a while after at 2iu.
> *What you guys experience with eq at our age ???*
> I'm *52* and feel like it would be a good choice but i already have to donate blood now at my age. Seems like secondary polycythemia ( from gear) is a bigger issue for me now.



Why are your contest days over???   Says who???


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stillatit (Mar 6, 2019)




----------



## Teded408 (Mar 9, 2019)

I just turned 50.. Everything I take gives me flu like symptoms. Also get up and piss 3 times a night. Been doing research but can't find an answer. I've had several blood tests can,t find an answer.. I just started finasteride a couple of days ago..


----------



## solidassears (Mar 9, 2019)

Teded408 said:


> I just turned 50.. Everything I take gives me flu like symptoms. Also get up and piss 3 times a night. Been doing research but can't find an answer. I've had several blood tests can,t find an answer.. I just started finasteride a couple of days ago..



I dunno about those flu symptoms, but the pissing is usually due to an enlarged prostrate. I say usually because I have the same piss symptoms and that's what the doc checks every time I see him. The flu symptoms could be an allergic response to anything.


----------



## stillatit (Mar 10, 2019)

Teded408 said:


> I just turned 50.. Everything I take gives me flu like symptoms. Also get up and piss 3 times a night. Been doing research but can't find an answer. I've had several blood tests can,t find an answer.. I just started finasteride a couple of days ago..


prostate sounds like a prob for sure.   Flu like symptoms are common with propionate ester gear. Myself as well as many people cant take it all.


----------



## zillagraybeard (Mar 11, 2019)

Test flu can happen anytime you introduce it to your system. It will go away in a few days.


----------



## Teded408 (Mar 13, 2019)

Thank you for the reply's.. so from what you guys are telling me is  I'm just limited to what I can take. I started 5 mg finasteride 4 days ago that seems to be helping..Last week I  started primo 100mg twice a week and 200mg tes sip from the doctor. I'm ok so far..


----------



## Teded408 (May 11, 2019)

solidassears said:


> I dunno about those flu symptoms, but the pissing is usually due to an enlarged prostrate. I say usually because I have the same piss symptoms and that's what the doc checks every time I see him. The flu symptoms could be an allergic response to anything.



I've finally found something I can take without getting sick. Mastron. I think its because its a DHT Derivative witch means it has know estrogenic effects..


----------



## solidassears (May 11, 2019)

Teded408 said:


> I've finally found something I can take without getting sick. Mastron. I think its because its a DHT Derivative witch means it has know estrogenic effects..



Are you on TRT? Does test give you trouble? I'm wondering what effect Mastron will have on your testosterone production. It seems like it can lower your natural testosterone production.. For sure check that out..


----------



## REHH (May 11, 2019)

Teded408 said:


> I've finally found something I can take without getting sick. Mastron. I think its because its a DHT Derivative witch means it has know estrogenic effects..




Primo is good for us old folk too. Also a DHT


----------



## Charger69 (May 11, 2019)

solidassears said:


> Are you on TRT? Does test give you trouble? I'm wondering what effect Mastron will have on your testosterone production. It seems like it can lower your natural testosterone production.. For sure check that out..



Be careful..:: mast can screw with your prostrate.  Cialis can help with prostrate. 
I went to emergency room precontest because I couldn?t pee. Hurt like hell. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Montego (May 11, 2019)

Typically see older guys running primo and Deca along side their test.

Mild and still effective. 

I'm not a fan of EQ but, if you don't have any issues with blood pressure or blood values, it's a decent option if you see results from it


----------



## T Woods (May 12, 2019)

stillatit said:


> Well, contest days are over but being jacked and feeling like I'm in my 30's is not.
> I still do a good strong spring cycle( 12-16 week) a year. Deca seems do fuck with my dick to much Npp at lower dose is not as bad for me.  I Keep caber and adex around.  I do still do a little tren ace or tren hex.  I do 4-6 iu growth for 3 Times the duration of the cycle every year and cruise for a while after at 2iu.
> *What you guys experience with eq at our age ???*
> I'm *52* and feel like it would be a good choice but i already have to donate blood now at my age. Seems like secondary polycythemia ( from gear) is a bigger issue for me now.


I've read that EQ's potential for increasing red blood cell count is over blown and that deca actually is worse. All anabolics have this effect however. I'll run deca at very small dosages for a therapeutic effect with masteron to combat any potential sexual disfunction. My tren days are over. I haven't run primo in 20 years, great stuff but not worth the $, not much bang for your buck. Masteron is a DHT like primo and I can get it much cheaper. I like using a little d-bol and or winstrol pre workout. Great thread bro.


----------



## REHH (May 12, 2019)

10-30mg dbol is great for results with little sides.


----------



## Charger69 (May 12, 2019)

I compete so I am a little more aggressive than most. 
Tren will definitely raise your hematocrit, but I go pretty aggressive.  I would say 400-500 mg would be OK. 
One word of caution....: your body is changing, don?t think that what happened this year will be the same.  
I never had issues with BP on cycle, noe I take atenolol while on cycle. 
Continuously monitor bloods, etc and make adjustments as required. 
It seems like I spend about as much trying to control the sides now as I do the cycle. LOL
Be careful of DHT and prostrate issues.  DHT .  
Be careful with stimulants also. As long as you are monitoring, you will be fine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## solidassears (May 12, 2019)

Montego said:


> Typically see older guys running primo and Deca along side their test.
> 
> Mild and still effective.
> 
> I'm not a fan of EQ but, if you don't have any issues with blood pressure or blood values, it's a decent option if you see results from it



I have never run primo, but yes to Deca and TRT with good results. I can't be sure about the cause and effect, but when I ruptured my triceps tendon and had surgery to re-attach it. All the medical people I had dealings with from the surgeon to the PT guy were amazed at how quickly I healed up and how few side effects and no loss of mobility issues in the elbow. Surgery was Feb 26 and I have no issues and have about 90% of pre surgery strength back and will start lifting heavy this week. I have to think that he test and deca had a significant part in my rapid and complete recovery. BTW, I'm 67 years old....


----------



## Charger69 (May 12, 2019)

solidassears said:


> I have never run primo, but yes to Deca and TRT with good results. I can't be sure about the cause and effect, but when I ruptured my triceps tendon and had surgery to re-attach it. All the medical people I had dealings with from the surgeon to the PT guy were amazed at how quickly I healed up and how few side effects and no loss of mobility issues in the elbow. Surgery was Feb 26 and I have no issues and have about 90% of pre surgery strength back and will start lifting heavy this week. I have to think that he test and deca had a significant part in my rapid and complete recovery. BTW, I'm 67 years old....



You make me feel young.  LOL. I love to see success stories like yours. 
Keep posting!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stillatit (May 13, 2019)




----------

